# I got a new gun...heeeheee



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

I got a new gun...heeeheee
can't wait to go to eastern to shooot it....


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

i just realized her finger is on the trigger in that picture, ouch, sucks to be the neighbor....J/K...
NEVER loaded in the house.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice gun and chick, but whats up with that aquarium?!?!?


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice gun, and Nice girl..

but what........the.......f*ck.... is up with that fish tank dude.. if you need some help with it send me a PM.. thats not right... Not right at all!!!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

semi auto, not full auto







try to learn a little bit about your gun before you or your girlfriend hurt someone


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

i hope no fish live with that algae.

oh yeah, nice gun.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

Obie, you've posted several pictures of full auto weapons you've purchased. How does one go about buying a full auto weapon? I thought only law enforcement could buy those. For what purpose?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

armac said:


> semi auto, not full auto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

pamonster said:


> armac said:
> 
> 
> > semi auto, not full auto
> ...


 It could really be full auto. There was someone a while back on one of these fish forums that had an avatr video of someone firing a full auto Glock. It fired so fast that when the gun emptied, all of the empty shells were still in the air.


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Glocks are cool, but the safety on the trigger is something I don't think I can get used to.

Nice gun, nice chick, not nice tank.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

There is a gun in that picture?????


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > armac said:
> ...


 just like I said earlier, semi auto, it is a model 26 (9mm) the only full auto glock made is a model 18, it is a very limited production gun, only a few in the United States, mostly in Europe, it is a bodyguard specialty weapon, nobody on this board is buying full auto weapons unless they have class three license, not easy to get, there is a large excise tax to simply transfer a full auto, no auto made after 1986 is even eligible to be owned by a civilian.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

Yes the gun IS full auto, you usualy have to have a class 3 licnese, in my case some russian friends.
Yes that tank is green , but its because its a cichlid breeing tank, they like the algae when they are young because there is small bugs that grow in the algae, that they eat.

-O & S


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

obieinctown said:


> Yes the gun IS full auto, you usualy have to have a class 3 licnese, in my case some russian friends.
> Yes that tank is green , but its because its a cichlid breeing tank, they like the algae when they are young because there is small bugs that grow in the algae, that they eat.
> 
> -O & S










to everyone.

why would he lie about it anyways? If he says it's fully auto, then it's fully auto.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

obieinctown said:


> Yes the gun IS full auto, you usualy have to have a class 3 licnese, in my case some russian friends.
> Yes that tank is green , but its because its a cichlid breeing tank, they like the algae when they are young because there is small bugs that grow in the algae, that they eat.
> 
> -O & S


 in that case I would hope you would not post a pic of the gun and your girlfriend, an illegally modified weapon like that is a Federal Firearms Violation, that will get you 15 years in a federal instituion, like I said earlier please learn something about that gun before you get hurt or hurt someone innocent. Just for info, the cyclical rate on that hadgun would be so fast that if you touched the trigger it would empty the mag, that is the main reason they do not make many full auto hadguns. Ii I were you I would ask for that pic to be removed, very incriminating


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

obie - How much did you pay for that gun? And might want to black out the face for evidence purposes.









one morething..doesnt anyone happen to have a vid clip of a full auto pistol unloading? I would like to see this (quote below) in action



> the cyclical rate on that hadgun would be so fast that if you touched the trigger it would empty the mag


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you got all kinds of nice toys man







wish i had friends like that.

i agree about the pictures though show the guns not the face (even though its a

nice one to look at) this site is at the top of the aqua rank so alot of people will

probably see that picture may draw unwanted attention, careful


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

man we aint worried bout shiat....heehee
anyway its about $2200, and YES if you tap the trigger out comes a whopping 10 rounds in the extended, @ 1 second discharge!!!

yee-haaaaaw!!!!









one more thing if you look REAL close to the back of the gun you will see the "single to full auto" switch (near the back of the gun next to rear sight)


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

that is definatley one expensive hand gun.....


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

see the but of the gun in her hand iam thinking ..........? jk lol


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2004)

HighOctane said:


> one morething..doesnt anyone happen to have a vid clip of a full auto pistol unloading? I would like to see this (quote below) in action
> 
> 
> 
> > the cyclical rate on that hadgun would be so fast that if you touched the trigger it would empty the mag


 Here you go. I don't know much about guns, but this video is awesome:
Full Auto Glock


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> HighOctane said:
> 
> 
> > one morething..doesnt anyone happen to have a vid clip of a full auto pistol unloading? I would like to see this (quote below) in action
> ...


 dam that gun in the video is no joke


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

yup, thats about the size of it.....


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

all i notice was that green fish tank!! lol


----------



## MWehr76364 (Jun 24, 2003)

Like the guy in my av.


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

nothing there??


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice gun...nice girlie....crappy tank...

Look at the size of that ring.......
Damn I didn't know they made diamonds that small...!!!!


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

hey its an engagement ring...


----------



## deadhead (Dec 29, 2003)

Anyway.........
















This thread needs more pictures!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

look at that guy just trying to control the gun, his hand is all over the place


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

obieinctown said:


> man we aint worried bout shiat....heehee
> anyway its about $2200, and YES if you tap the trigger out comes a whopping 10 rounds in the extended, @ 1 second discharge!!!
> 
> yee-haaaaaw!!!!
> ...


 take a closeup of that selector switch :nod: I cannot see it


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

armac said:


> take a closeup of that selector switch :nod: I cannot see it


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

damn all i can get is the sound no pic


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

if you knew anything about full auto weapons, you would see a selector switch on the slide would not function, the switch has to be on the main frame of the gun(near the trigger mechanism), otherwise if you removed the slide the switch would come off too, that would be inoperable


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

well, it's a good thing I don't know anything about full auto weapons...I almost felt stupid for a minute.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

521 1N5 said:


> well, it's a good thing I don't know anything about full auto weapons...I almost felt stupid for a minute.


 I tell you what, if your really want to believe that is a full auto, then go ahead, I would hate for you to feel stupid, even for a minute


----------



## channafreak (Mar 27, 2004)

Id take a semi-auto any day. One well placed shot is more effective than 10 bad ones. Still waitin for my glock 29........ mmmmmm 10mm.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

I don't know sh*t about guns. I was just saying why would he say it's a fully auto when it isn't?? I don't think he would benefit from lying on a message board.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

why would a guy post pics of a fish he does not own, then claim they are his, we have seen that several times lately, one even misidentified the stolen picture of a pacu as his pet piranha.


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

so true


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

you almost felt stupid? you didnt feel stupid, you are stupid









i am stupid and pround and i will say it out loud


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

the guy with the pacu tought he had a piranaha but just didnt know what it was

cause he was new to the hobby


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> you almost felt stupid? you didnt feel stupid, you are stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

mr.freez said:


> the guy with the pacu tought he had a piranaha but just didnt know what it was
> 
> cause he was new to the hobby


 he stole that pic off of google, it was not his fish, you need to get up to date :laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> you almost felt stupid? you didnt feel stupid, you are stupid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You certainly are.







you cetainly are.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

armac dishes out another can of whoopass







Heh heh heh :laugh: Obie you're hopeless now


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

glock 18 is the only full auto that glock makes they do make after market adaptors that turn your glock into a full auto or semi auto but that does not look like the ones iv seen and they are not abel to be bought in the u.s i have tried.
im not saying yours isnt full auto but if it is you will want a larger clip to hold more rounds 10 is not enough i just got this 17 ground clip but they are getting hard to find and you pay a good buck for them and i only shoot magsafe or hydroshock the 2 best if you ask me anyways nice gun


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet pick up
and get a vid out of your girl shooting the gun in a bikini


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

lets get some more pics of this gun up.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

ok first off there is no such thing as

"little bugs that grow on the floating algae".............


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> ok first off there is no such thing as
> 
> "little bugs that grow on the floating algae".............


 boy ws that random or what :rock:


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> Obie, you've posted several pictures of full auto weapons you've purchased. How does one go about buying a full auto weapon? I thought only law enforcement could buy those. For what purpose?


 gun and knife shows or a kit to make it full auto u can buy at a gun and knife show.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

illnino said:


> Bullsnake said:
> 
> 
> > Obie, you've posted several pictures of full auto weapons you've purchased. How does one go about buying a full auto weapon? I thought only law enforcement could buy those. For what purpose?
> ...


 no you cannot, it is illegal to sell any "kit" to make a gun full auto, this is a myth, there are ATF agents who do nothing but work gun shows.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i think we need better pics :nod:


----------

